# ipfw allow torrent



## mocra (May 22, 2010)

hello there,
i want to use rtorrent, but i am not able to configure ipfw in order to allow torrents.

i added these rules to ipfw:

```
allow tcp from any to any dst-port 6969 keep-state
allow tcp from any to any dst-port 6881-6889 keep-state
allow tcp from any to any dst-port 22145-22245 keep-state
```

i get following messages in the log file:
http://nopaste.info/0b94ca95d0.html

which rules i do have to add in order to allow torrents?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 22, 2010)

Other people do not run bittorrent on the same ports as you do. Look at the destination port numbers you're connecting to. You'll find that they're alle over the place, and that that is entirely normal.


----------

